# אתר מדהים - תוכניות רדיו ישראליות מוקלטות



## roailo (10/10/11)

אתר מדהים - תוכניות רדיו ישראליות מוקלטות 
חברים קבלו בבקשה אתר רדיו מדהים לתוכניות רדיו מוקלטות. רוב התוכניות הם להורדה ישירה. וניתן לגשת לאתר עם הפלאפונים הניידים ולהוריד תוכניות רדיו למכשירים. כתובת האתר - http://tikvstak.blogspot.com/


----------

